# Pregnant?



## Horsy (Jan 16, 2007)

I recently bought another gecko and I'm not entirely sure but she looks pregnant. Obviously, she's a little fatty but when she's pressed up against the glass, I can see two distinct white patches on her lower belly. Perhaps this is just part of her pattern though? I'm not quite sure though. I can attempt to get photos when she gets up tonight but does it sound like she could be preggers?


----------



## brucey (Jan 16, 2007)

what type of gecko


----------



## mitchdiamond (Jan 16, 2007)

What species?


----------



## Twiggz (Jan 16, 2007)

From what you've said- yeah does sound to be the case.

What type of gecko?


----------



## Horsy (Jan 16, 2007)

Asian House Gecko. My other AHG doesn't have these lower patterns and he's a male (they are in seperate enclosures just so you know) which is why I was wondering it she was pregnant.


----------



## Rocket (Jan 16, 2007)

She does sound Gravid.


----------



## Horsy (Jan 16, 2007)

Anyone know how long they are Gravid for? Should I seperate her from my other female AHG?


----------



## mitchdiamond (Jan 16, 2007)

I think that would be a good idea just in case.


----------



## Horsy (Jan 16, 2007)

God damn pet shop giving me a gravid female  Haha. Back to the petshop to buy another enclosure. This must have been their scheme to make me spend more money


----------



## Horsy (Jan 16, 2007)

Here are two photos. They aren't of her belly but you can see in the first pic how fat she is. I was handling Salem (My U.Milli) when I decided to photograph Jewel so I put Salem in for added features. Haha. Salem is awesome, contrary to the name she is female and acts like a serrogate mother to Jewel. So caring and kind < 3 Acts the same with my Bearded Dragon hatchling. Anyway, as you can see, Salem wanted out.












Just so you know, she had no tail when I got her. Only got her a few days ago. She's so cute though, has the nicest patterns and just a gorgeous face.


----------



## carpetsnake (Jan 16, 2007)

can you buy asian house gekos how much


----------



## Horsy (Jan 16, 2007)

Evidently, you can buy them. Prices vary. I rather buy them than catch them because of parasites and whatnot. She was $30.
I'll sell the babies if anyone wants them. But only in places where wild AHGs are found.


----------



## cuddlykylie (Jan 16, 2007)

didnt you have one named kujo


----------



## Horsy (Jan 16, 2007)

Yep. Still got Cujo. He's been isolated from her this whole time though so it wasn't him that impregnated her.


----------



## hornet (Jan 17, 2007)

do you need a licence for ahg?


----------



## Horsy (Jan 17, 2007)

Apparently, no. But I do have one obviously since I have a U.Milii. But you rarely find AHGs that are a pretty as she, they are usually fully cream and can go transparenty at will. She is indeed a rare find 

Seems Jewel has two eggs and will pop anyday now. Do you think my other gecko would do anything to the eggs?


----------



## Rocket (Jan 17, 2007)

Horsy, be careful when putting your Geckos together as even though you bought the AHGs they still in turn, could be Wild Caught Specimens. Thus, they could have parasites or other disease. You do not want these spreading to your U.Milii Gecko. 

Just abit of advice. The geckos would not Harm the eggs but could trample them by accident. I dont think you would need an incubator as they hatch at the temperature you live in but remove them, and put them in a container of vermiculite + water (I dont know the weight or volume needed for this species).

have a good one.
Shawn


----------



## Horsy (Jan 17, 2007)

I have this special liquid stuff you rub all over the reptiles that kills parasites and other things which all my herps get treated with as soon as they arrive. 

Okay, thanks Shawn. I'll do that. They wouldn't need too big a container as they are extremely small. Full grown AHGs only get to about 7-10cms.


----------



## Rocket (Jan 17, 2007)

No Probs- you know what your doing then. Only a Cricket Sized Container or slightly smaller, make sure it is Air Tight! 

Good Luck!


----------



## Inkslinger (Jan 17, 2007)

Horsy said:


> I have this special liquid stuff you rub all over the reptiles that kills parasites and other things which all my herps get treated with as soon as they arrive.
> 
> Whats it called?


----------



## Mr_Matt (Jan 17, 2007)

Buddha said:


> ummm you sent $30 on an Asian house gecko?



My thoughts exactly. By my calculations, I have about $1000 worth of the little critters in my house. They do make great Hatchling stimmie food or as a way to scent a mouse to get hatchlings feeding. They are a bit of a pest around here, I'd hate to think people are keeping them as pets and transporting them around the country where they can gain another foothold at the expense of our native wildlife. 

I can remember when they first arrived at my parents house. Slowly the small frogs and native geckoes disapeared from the window-sills as the "visitors" out competed them on the windows for the few moths that appeared.


----------



## Horsy (Jan 17, 2007)

Money well spent. I'd rather pay $30 for something from a petshop then capture one from the wild myself. It's a personal choice, I made it and am happy with the choice. That's all that matters.


----------



## jordo (Jan 17, 2007)

Horsy said:


> Money well spent. I'd rather pay $30 for something from a petshop then capture one from the wild myself. It's a personal choice, I made it and am happy with the choice. That's all that matters.



lol where do you think the petshop got it???
At least your happy with it though I suppose


----------



## Mystery (Jan 17, 2007)

i'd like to know what petshop? Petshops in Qld are only allowed to sell thick-tailed geckos and rough knob-tailed geckos. They could lose their license for selling any other species.


----------



## JasonL (Jan 17, 2007)

a pet shop isn't going to raise AHG's to sell as adult's. It would have been caught for sure. I can't believe a Qld pet shop would even bother selling them.


----------



## cris (Jan 17, 2007)

JasonL said:


> a pet shop isn't going to raise AHG's to sell as adult's. It would have been caught for sure. I can't believe a Qld pet shop would even bother selling them.



You cant believe they would catch a gecko and get $30 for it? :?


----------



## Mystery (Jan 17, 2007)

It's a load of bs - it hasn't been purchased from a pet shop at all (its illegal). Why would it be worth them risking losing their license over a $30 house gecko. Like I said - tell me the name of the pet shop and I will make inquires. I have never seen them in any of the reptile pet shops in the brissy area.


----------



## Horsy (Jan 17, 2007)

Lol. Why would I lie when it's legal to catch them here? It's a little place called Southside Pet Barn or something like that. In Rochedale. Call away. They also have a massive bluey in a tiny, tiny cage where the poor thing can barely move. Go in and see


----------



## cris (Jan 17, 2007)

Mystery said:


> It's a load of bs - it hasn't been purchased from a pet shop at all (its illegal). Why would it be worth them risking losing their license over a $30 house gecko. Like I said - tell me the name of the pet shop and I will make inquires. I have never seen them in any of the reptile pet shops in the brissy area.



What law is it against?


----------



## Mystery (Jan 17, 2007)

I agree it is legal to catch them here, but, illegal to sell them in pet shops in Qld. I'll ring them now, they should remember you shouldn't they? How long ago did you get it and how many did they have?


----------



## Horsy (Jan 17, 2007)

Well they were selling them. I dunno if they'll remember me. I bought Cujo about ... a month ago now. There weren't many. Just a few next to a Children's python.


----------



## cris (Jan 17, 2007)

Mystery said:


> I agree it is legal to catch them here, but, illegal to sell them in pet shops in Qld. I'll ring them now, they should remember you shouldn't they? How long ago did you get it and how many did they have?



While you are playing detective, find the law that says its illegal to sell them in petshops.


----------



## Horsy (Jan 17, 2007)

> While you are playing detective, find the law that says its illegal to sell them in petshops.



Hmm exactly. If it's legal to catch them, why is it illegal to sell them?


----------



## Mystery (Jan 17, 2007)

cris, in Qld we are only allowed to sell three types of childrens pythons - central netted dragon - inland bearded dragons - pink tongue skinks - blue tongues and cunninghams. We get regular checks from national parks and wildlife rangers, they are very strict - if we had anything else we would lose our license. I wasn't even allowed to bring one of my water pythons down - even though it would not have been for sale


----------



## Horsy (Jan 17, 2007)

You left out any gecko there. I know plenty of petshops that sell U.Milii geckos.


----------



## cris (Jan 17, 2007)

Yeah i know the laws about selling protected animals, AHGs arnt a protected animal in QLD.


----------



## Mystery (Jan 17, 2007)

cris - I will ring the ranger tomorrow and find out.


----------



## Mystery (Jan 17, 2007)

Horsy - U.Milli is thick tailed gecko.


----------



## Mystery (Jan 17, 2007)

So cris do you think they are allowed to sell them?


----------



## Horsy (Jan 17, 2007)

> childrens pythons - central netted dragon - inland bearded dragons - pink tongue skinks - blue tongues and cunninghams



I'm aware of that. I see no mention of a thicktailed gecko in your list


----------



## Mystery (Jan 17, 2007)

go back to my previous threads - I mentioned the geckos that could be sold


----------



## Mystery (Jan 17, 2007)

Just rang them - the number is 33414937 if you want to check. They don't sell them and never have.


----------



## Horsy (Jan 17, 2007)

Well if it's illegal, naturally they are going to deny it. If you think I'm lying then fine, whatever. As I said, why bother lying when you can just catch them from the wild anyway. Maybe you should go see the poor condition of the animals. Like that Bluey for example.


----------



## Mystery (Jan 17, 2007)

Well he actually said he wasn't allowed to sell them - end of story.


----------



## cris (Jan 17, 2007)

Mystery said:


> So cris do you think they are allowed to sell them?



I havnt seen any law to make me think its illegal.


----------



## jordo (Jan 17, 2007)

Horsy said:


> Lol. Why would I lie when it's legal to catch them here? It's a little place called Southside Pet Barn or something like that. In Rochedale. Call away. They also have a massive bluey in a tiny, tiny cage where the poor thing can barely move. Go in and see



Why would you support a petshop that doesn't care for their animals very well??? At least deal with a shop that cares more about the animals than the $ (jmo)


----------



## OdessaStud (Jan 18, 2007)

To the best of my knowledge AHG's and GTF's are aloud to be caught and kept as long as they are kept in their own area.??The AHG's arnt aloud to be sent interstate and they are not aloud to be sold in any Queensland Pet Shop.Im not calling Horsy a lier but I agree with Mystery and I supply the pet shop in question on odd occasions and he has said he never sold AHG's?He has been reported for the lack of care that the animals are given.
Odie


----------



## Horsy (Jan 18, 2007)

Green Tree Frogs are allowed to be caught? That's cool. Wouldn't catch one though, just interesting to know. 
I'm not lying and I'm pretty much over defending myself. What's done is done. All I'm saying if they know it's illegal, of course they aren't going to go telling everyone they are selling them. But did you see that Bluey? Poor thing. I feel so sorry for it in that tiny, tiny cage.


----------



## OdessaStud (Jan 18, 2007)

The Bluey was the reason for the complaint.Horsy heres the laws for Qld about the frogs and taking them from the wild.Im looking for the laws covering geckos in Qld ill post it when i find it.
Odie


Queensland licences and protection

The Queensland governmental departments responsible for frogs are the Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) and the Queensland Parks and Wildlife Service (QPWS). It is difficult to locate the relevant laws either online or by telephoning the agencies.

To the best of my knowledge, these are the important regulations (as at March 2005):

All frog indigenous to Australia are protected wildlife and cannot be taken from the wild in any form (adult, juvenile, larva or egg) without a permit. 
The exception to the above is that a person may take and keep up to eight adult frogs of up to four species but no more than two frogs of any one species "for personal enjoyment". The "taking" (catching) must be done on the person’s own property and the frogs be kept on that property. The frogs can’t be displayed and should there be progeny, the metamorphs must be released at the point of capture within 7 days of metamorphosis. 
Frogs from outside Queensland must not be moved into the state without a permit. 
The application for the relevant permit is available online but you may need to make a phone call to discover the exact cost. (It is around $50.)


----------



## Horsy (Jan 18, 2007)

So you can catch a frog if it's in your own backyard and you have a license but you cannot put the frog on display and you can't move it from the block?


----------



## OdessaStud (Jan 18, 2007)

Yep Horsy and you dont need a permit as ive quoted again below,


The exception to the above is that a person may take and keep up to eight adult frogs of up to four species but no more than two frogs of any one species "for personal enjoyment". The "taking" (catching) must be done on the person’s own property and the frogs be kept on that property. The frogs can’t be displayed and should there be progeny, the metamorphs must be released at the point of capture within 7 days of metamorphosis. 
Frogs from outside Queensland must not be moved into the state without a permit.


----------



## Horsy (Jan 18, 2007)

Oh yeah sorry. I misunderstood. Reading that "Cannot be moved with a perment" part. I don't think I've ever seen a frog in my yard, only toads =\ Perhaps Green Tree Frogs just don't like my area.


----------

